# Multi tool



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Had seen the Fein Multi Master tool on t.v. ,,, Couldn't justify the $400 .

Saw a similar tool at the Orange box made by dremel ,, $100

got it , used it yesterday on a vanity replacement .,,,, OMG !! it paid for itself first time in the ring !!!

Used one blade to perfectly cut the old caulk . Used another blade to cut the old floor trim to new dimensions without having to remove and re nail .

This thing REALLY works well !! Only little problem i had was the blades came loose a couple of times ,,,, might have been operator error :whistling2:

HIGHLY recommend the $100 version for us service / remodel folks . Again - I would have LOVED to have the Fein version ( Nice Tools ) BUT i'll only use this thing a few times a year ,,, so $100 is more reasonable . :thumbup:

Cal


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*tools*

I love tool discussion and especially when they work as intended.

Those Fein tools are great though.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, but I bet if Billy Mays had shilled for it you could have pulled the trigger! No, really, thanks for the tip, I run into some spots were a sawzall or Metabo just won't fit. I have been thinking about one of these.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

thanks that helps alot. had my eye on the cheep one after using the fein but wasn't quite sure


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

great tool right price


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not a CHEAP-O when it comes to my tools ,,,, however $400 for something that $100 can do for me MAYBE 2-3 times a year ??? No brainier this time .


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ive never used one, thanks for the Info


----------

